# Lemon Curd



## crewsk (May 10, 2005)

I found this on cooks.com & made it today. Overall, it's pretty good, but not as much lemon flavor as I would have liked. If anyone has another recipe, I'd love to try it!

1C. sugar
3 large eggs
1 egg yolk
1/2C(1 stick) butter cut into pieces
1/2C fresh lemon juice
2Tbsp. grated lemon peel

Whisk all ingredients together in a heavy medium saucepan over low heat until butter melts.Cook until mixture thickens to consistency of lightly whipped cream, whisking constantly, about 5 minutes. Pour into bowl, cover & refrigerate until cold, about 4 hours.


----------



## Alix (May 10, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Pour intp blow,


 
Heeheehee...Fixed this for you crewsk. After I had a giggle. 

Oh, and I wonder if more lemon zest would help it be zippier?


----------



## crewsk (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Alix! What can I say, sometimes my fingers move faster than my brain!


----------



## Alix (May 10, 2005)

Story of my life! That spell checker that kitchenelf posted was directed at me I am sure! LOL


----------



## crewsk (May 10, 2005)

I had to go back & change the title 3 times before I posted it, I kept typing lemon crud. It's been a long week & it's only Tuesday!!


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Anyone have any good uses for lemon curd?  I had some but didn't know what to do with it.


----------



## Alix (May 10, 2005)

Lemon crud!! Oh stop girl, you are making my sides ache! 

Rainee, try it in tart shells, or in thimble cookies. Yum.


----------



## pdswife (May 10, 2005)

We like it on pancakes and rolls and we've been known to hide in the closet and dip snickerdoodle cookies in it.  Yummmmers!


----------



## crewsk (May 10, 2005)

I'm using it to top slices of sour cream poundcake & the putting sliced strawberries on top of that. It can also be used as a filling for cakes. If you go to www.cooks.com & do a serch for lemon curd, it brings up several recipes using it.


----------



## HanArt (May 10, 2005)

Daisy from Moe's Cocktail Bar?


----------



## middie (May 10, 2005)

crewsk... lemon crud ?????


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hadn't thought of torting a cake with it.


----------



## Ishbel (May 11, 2005)

Delia Smith's version - a quick one!
(I've made this quite a few times as my husband adores lemon curd)

Makes three 1 lb (350 ml capacity) jars (which should be sterilized before use)

 

Grated zest and juice 4 large juicy lemons 

 4 large eggs 

 12 oz (350 g) golden caster sugar 

 8 oz (225 g) unsalted butter, at room temperature, cut into small lumps 

 1 level dessertspoon cornflour 

 

Lightly whisk the eggs in a medium-sized saucepan, then add the rest of the ingredients and place the saucepan over a medium heat. Whisk continuously using a balloon whisk until the mixture thickens – about 7-8 minutes. Next, lower the heat to its minimum setting and let the curd gently simmer for a further minute, continuing to whisk. After that, remove it from the heat. 

 

Now pour the lemon curd into the hot, sterilised jars, filling them as full as possible, cover straightaway with waxed discs, seal while it is still hot and label when it is cold. It will keep for several weeks, but it must be stored in a cool place.
 
A recipe in one of her cookery books is to make a plain roulade - and when cool to smooth on a generous layer of lemon curd, then a generous layer of fresh cream (I add lemon zest to the cream) before rolling it up.  Delicious!
 

.


----------



## Ishbel (May 11, 2005)

Here's a nice lemon and lime curd recipe, courtesy of a UK supermarket's give away recipe cards.

*Lemon and Lime Curd*

This curd is quick and easy to make.. It will keep in the fridge for up to one month and is particularly good on warm scones, as a filling for tartlets, or folded into mascarpone to make a quick dessert.


2 unwaxed lemons, washed
2 organic limes, washed
3 medium eggs, lightly beaten
100g unsalted butter, cubed
200g granulated sugar 


Finely grate the zest from the lemons and limes. Squeeze the juice from one of the lemons and both the limes. Put the lemon and lime zest and juice in a large, heatproof bowl with all the remaining ingredients. 


Set the bowl over a large pan of barely simmering water, ensuring that the bowl is not in contact with the water. Keep the water at a simmer only, otherwise the eggs may curdle. Stirring all the time, cook the curd until it thickens just enough to coat the back of a wooden spoon. This will take 20-30 minutes at which point the curd will look slightly cloudy. 

Warm 2-3 small clean jars with a total capacity of 500ml, in a moderate oven for 5 minutes. Pour the curd into the jars almost to the top and place a waxed disc on top immediately. Cover when cold, label and date.


----------



## middie (May 11, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Hadn't thought of torting a cake with it.


we sell lemon torte cakes at work. basically it's 4 layers of yellow cake w/ lemon curd between the layers. iced with lemon icing and topped w/ whit chocolate and raspberries.


----------



## crewsk (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for the recipes Daisy & Ishbel! I can't wait to try them!!


----------



## Ishbel (May 11, 2005)

The lemo/lime one is good, Crewsk.  Nice and tart!


----------



## crewsk (May 11, 2005)

It'll be a week or 2 before I get to try them. We need to finish off all the other goodies I've been baking first. If I don't slow it down some I'm going to be too big to fit in my chair!


----------



## Sara (Jun 2, 2005)

I put lemon curd on buttered toast. I think it's my favourite topping for toast.

Thanks all, for the recipes!

Sara


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh my gosh! You guys got me drooling I love anything lemony.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jun 21, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Anyone have any good uses for lemon curd?  I had some but didn't know what to do with it.


I was going to suggest lemon curd but many beat me to it. My recipe is similar to crewsk's but a little less sugar and a touch of vanilla stirred in after the lemon curd has thickened but is still warm.

I think lemon curd makes an elegant summer dessert - I serve it with fresh summer berries and a plate of homemade sugar cookies on the side.

I recently made a summer tart with lemon curd - you need a pre-baked pastry shell (homemade or purchased). Let the lemon curd cool until just slightly warm and pour it into the tart shell and refrigerate until firm. Put halved strawberries (or your fruit of choice - blueberries are nice too as long as they're nice and sweet) on top of the tart in a pretty pattern. Dust top with sugar just before serving. (If you wanted to be really fancy, you could macerate the fruit in a mixture of sugar and a nice liquor for awhile before putting it on the tart.)


----------



## jkath (Jun 21, 2005)

Lemon Curd, besides being the perfect filling for carrot cake, and topping for biscuits, french toast, etc, is also a great ingredient to have on hand when you are making a sauce. Here's an example: when I grill chicken, a nice "after-grill" glaze is a mix of soy sauce, lemon curd, ginger, minced garlic, diced green onions, and sesame seeds.

Also, when gently heated it is lovely for a topping over peach pie a la mode.

Another: bake a gingerbread, and just when it comes out of the oven, poke holes with a skewer about every 1/2" and spread the lemon curd over it, making sure it leaks into the holes.

One more thought - dark chocolate and lemon is a favorite of mine - try topping your brownies with this stuff and you will have a hit!


----------

